

How You Type Your Password Could Be Its Own Security Measure - pif
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/your-password-might-not-just-be-your-password-how-you-type-it-180952387/

======
donw
It's more than a little amazing how so many little things can uniquely
identify an individual. Typing behavior, the way a person walks, small aspects
of body language -- all of which our brains can analyze in a fraction of a
second.

